# Men of SAS! Do you spit on the ground?



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I've noticed that a lot of younger men randomly spit on the ground while they are walking. Why do people do this?


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I've done that, but only when no one's around and I have something in my mouth, like gum or a piece of food that was in my teeth.


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

Why is there mouth full of spit anyway ???
Where did it come from and how come I don't have any ????

Gross...


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

I can't remember the last time I did it. I think its a filthy habit and will only do it if I absolutely must.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I guess they think it looks cool.

I used to know someone who did that. Every morning when we were at the bus stop, he'd spray everywhere like he was marking his territory. It's gross. People should keep their functions to themselves.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

I don't know why, but I only do it when I'm drunk


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Where else are you supposed to spit?

I do it when my mouth is full of saliva or really thirsty.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

gunner21 said:


> Where else are you supposed to spit?


I swallow. :b


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

I've been proudly spitting since 1999.

I've lived in a couple countries in Asia, where spitting is the norm and I got a hang of the habit. I do it shamelessly, even when there are dozens of people walking around me in the street!

I also smoke, and I feel like spitting when smoking, to get that yucky saliva out of my mouth.


----------



## JakeBoston1000 (Apr 8, 2008)

they think is makes them look cool. it doesn't.:roll


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Yes. I have built up mucus from smoking, so I spit a lot


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

No. I suck at spitting too.


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

They think they look badass maybe...


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Hardly ever. But I'm usually inside and have been most of my life. I don't like to clean. Only reason I'd spit would be to spit on somebody who deserved it.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

I do it when I've been hacking up random crap in my lungs from smoking weed. If you don't spit it just stays in there.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

JakeBoston1000 said:


> they think is makes them look cool. it doesn't.:roll


 Looks like a reverse facial.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

No, I think its disgusting.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

^ So do I. If you have the urge then at least spit in a bin or something. Same goes for gum. It's really hard and expensive to get out of the ground after it's been there a while.


----------



## JakeBoston1000 (Apr 8, 2008)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Looks like a reverse facial.


yea,now that I look at it again I realize what it actually reminds me ofuke


----------



## Subject 1 (Oct 30, 2013)

If I need to I will.
I just would just make sure people don't see me doing it.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I don't. Its usually people that smoke do.


----------



## Alas Babylon (Aug 28, 2012)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Looks like a reverse facial.


Who said it was reverse?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Spitting is a common smokers habit.

It's not a habit of mine though, I rarely spit in public


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I don't but it can be an addictive habit once you start. Only exceptions are if I'm on a long as fu run and my mouth/saliva is super dried up.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Eww no! 

I'm not even sure how they can do it. Presumably it's something to do with smoking or fellatio?


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

The amount of baseball players who spit, make when wonder whether it's a physical reaction, or a psychological one, and by extension if the sports environment encourages it if it is not physical.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Not in public. I think I'm more of a drooler.


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

I never spit saliva. Phlem builds up in my mouth when I'm running and my nose runs. Don't know why but it does. So, i spit that out. Basically, anything I don't want to swallow I spit.

I also blow my nose without a tissue/hanky while I'm running too which is even more gross than spitting.

I do check to see if there is anyone near me before I do either. I don't want to gross anyone out.


----------



## leadknuckle (Nov 6, 2013)

OP, they do it to look cool to other people. It's like saying "look how tough I am I just spit on the ground around you". It's a "hard man" complex.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

No, and this is hideous.


----------



## fm5827 (Mar 7, 2011)

I have occassionally and only when no ones looking.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Yep, specially when i smell something bad


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

i spit into the air, i blame gravity if it hits the ground...


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

no, its the most disgusting , objectionable act of the retarded idiot to spit outside........ugh....just stop it.!


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

and I am not so keep on seeing people eating outside either, (like lunchtimes)....like in the street.......its uncouth and just a bit cheap somehow......


----------

